# Vfaa



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Ill be there Saturday. Only get to shoot one day though. See ya there.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

in the Plans ! :becky:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Good luck all!!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> Good luck all!!


Thanx,
I have been staring at the Insteada application for a couple of weeks trying to decide if I should make that trip.
I'm fence sitting right now! :noidea:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

mag41vance said:


> Thanx,
> I have been staring at the Insteada application for a couple of weeks trying to decide if I should make that trip.
> I'm fence sitting right now! :noidea:


Why?? Bunch of good folks up this way, you will have fun I am sure. Everyone who shoots our course loves it from what I hear, the changes will make it even better!!! The Blondstar crew usually attend so it will not be all new faces.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> Why?? Bunch of good folks up this way, you will have fun I am sure. Everyone who shoots our course loves it from what I hear, the changes will make it even better!!! The Blondstar crew usually attend so it will not be all new faces.


It isn't that I don't want to, it's a juggling act for me with long weekends when any of 6 grandchildren might show up to see their DeeDad, and me not being around hurts on both ends of that one.
We will see. I'm going to try.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats Jeremy on a great 2 days at the VFAA open first day 61x 547, second day 30x 274 Hunter & 286 Animal. That with a short axel bow. I shot both days with J.D., Bobby Kenley, and Dean Carol 2nd day. A great time shooting with these fine people.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks,Vance . I had a good time as well I enjoyed shooting with Bobby and Dean as well .I wish we had a better turnout maybe next year it will be advertised a little more and draw more shooters .


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> Thanks,Vance . I had a good time as well I enjoyed shooting with Bobby and Dean as well .I wish we had a better turnout maybe next year it will be advertised a little more and draw more shooters .


Turn out is a problem for sure with the VFAA & VBA,
Fathers day probably had a part in that. 
I know you, Ray Miller, and I have been 3 of few BHFS shooters at the shoots this year. There's more out there, they're just not shooting the events that are suppose to help promote our sport. The FS shooters are more represented, but they still are down in numbers. Nice to see Brad shoot day 1 to at least help support the tournament.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Whoever thought it was a good idea to hold a state shoot on Fathers Day weekend is a complete moron. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Whoever thought it was a good idea to hold a state shoot on Fathers Day weekend is a complete moron.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Don't hold back. How do you really feel about it? :wink:


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

That is very good shooting Jeremy. I will be going to my first field shoot in over ten years I sure do miss it nothing around me for over a 100 miles. I shoot in the BHFS division as well. I know I won't even come close to a 547. Since it has been so long for me I figure anything over a 510 will be a bonus. I'm shooting in the Great lakes sectionals the 22nd and 23rd


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

rogersaddler said:


> That is very good shooting Jeremy. I will be going to my first field shoot in over ten years I sure do miss it nothing around me for over a 100 miles. I shoot in the BHFS division as well. I know I won't even come close to a 547. Since it has been so long for me I figure anything over a 510 will be a bonus. I'm shooting in the Great lakes sectionals the 22nd and 23rd


Thanks, good [email protected] the sectionals :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> Don't hold back. How do you really feel about it? :wink:


:chortle: 

Seriously though...who in their right mind thought that was a good idea? A regular shoot...sure...have at it. But states? 

Lets have Mids 4th of July weekend....

I still can't figure out why Va has state shoots at the start of the season either...most others have them after Mids and or nationals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

bopo2 said:


> Thanks, good [email protected] the sectionals :wink:


Thank you. Even if I don't shoot the best Trust me it won't be from trying but it will be a blast I love field archery. I did take a few years off from shooting tournaments.Since all of the shoots are usually a couple hundred of miles away or more. Just getting back into the tournament scene this year I came in 2nd at all of the state indoor shoots. It will be fun shooting a F/H round and shooting with some old friends and meeting new people


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle:
> 
> Seriously though...who in their right mind thought that was a good idea? A regular shoot...sure...have at it. But states?
> 
> ...


Not to mention the VBA State Closed being on Labor Day week-end


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

rogersaddler said:


> Thank you. Even if I don't shoot the best Trust me it won't be from trying but it will be a blast I love field archery. I did take a few years off from shooting tournaments.Since all of the shoots are usually a couple hundred of miles away or more. Just getting back into the tournament scene this year I came in 2nd at all of the state indoor shoots. It will be fun shooting a F/H round and shooting with some old friends and meeting new people


Congrats on your indoor this year it sounds like your on the right track . Field is a lots of fun (some days. Lol) keep us posted on the sectionals .


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

Brown Hornet said:


> Whoever thought it was a good idea to hold a state shoot on Fathers Day weekend is a complete moron.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOT
> Have you ever shot the mids on Fathers day weekend. Its been on that weekend a lot in the past with a good turn out. I know you where there at the one at Utah Forrest a few years back.


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle:
> 
> Seriously though...who in their right mind thought that was a good idea? A regular shoot...sure...have at it. But states?
> 
> ...


Come to Walton Park in Aug. 10 and 11. Fall VFAA state.


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

mag41vance said:


> Not to mention the VBA State Closed being on Labor Day week-end


I like that set up.


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

mag41vance said:


> Congrats Jeremy on a great 2 days at the VFAA open first day 61x 547, second day 30x 274 Hunter & 286 Animal. That with a short axel bow. I shot both days with J.D., Bobby Kenley, and Dean Carol 2nd day. A great time shooting with these fine people.


Vance we did have a good time. Being put with you and J D the first day was new to me shooting with BHFS. My old eyes have to pull out the glasses to set my sight all day was not trying to hold you guy up to much. Then there was a YAFS that showed us all up at 15 years old. 550 62X field followed up with 274 30x hunter and 288 animal.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Triangle FS said:


> Vance we did have a good time. Being put with you and J D the first day was new to me shooting with BHFS. My old eyes have to pull out the glasses to set my sight all day was not trying to hold you guy up to much. Then there was a YAFS that showed us all up at 15 years old. 550 62X field followed up with 274 30x hunter and 288 animal.


Lucas is quite an archer for any age. He is already a force to be reckoned with. Congrats to Lucas.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

mag41vance said:


> Lucas is quite an archer for any age. He is already a force to be reckoned with. Congrats to Lucas.


 Congrats to Lucas that is some fantastic shooting. We used to have a young adult that shot like that. He went on to become a multiple world champion before he passed away at a young age of Brain cancer. Some of you might remember him. His name is Adam Wheatcroft. I really enjoyed shooting with him


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Triangle FS said:


> Vance we did have a good time. Being put with you and J D the first day was new to me shooting with BHFS. My old eyes have to pull out the glasses to set my sight all day was not trying to hold you guy up to much. Then there was a YAFS that showed us all up at 15 years old. 550 62X field followed up with 274 30x hunter and 288 animal.


Yes congrats to Lucas he is a great archer! He will go as far as he wants to go in years to come.I wish I had picked a bow up when I was his age :smile:


----------

